# Fender Flares



## monkeybutt (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey all, i wanted to install some Maier fender flares on my 2009 brute 750. The fitment says it will fit a 07 and 08 brute force 750. I am not aware of a difference between the plastics on 07 or 08 to my 2009. Does anyone know if these will fit my bike? Any tips on instalation would be appreceated. Here is a link to what i'm looking at. Thanks.

http://www.denniskirk.com/jsp/tpl/p...3258&catId=114&leafCatId=11404&mmyId=#fitment


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

The plastics should be exactly the same from 05 up


----------



## monkeybutt (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks Jason.


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

How about for a 08 650 SRA ?...I would love to have Flares, but have yet to see them for my brute.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

the SRA plastics are shaped differently from the IRS bikes... I haven't looked at the 2 up close together to see if they could possibly be modified to fit...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I think I need to retract the previous statement... the fender flares that he posted the link to above apparently fit the SRA models as well... according to this chart...

Part 393259 fits the following machines:
2006 Kawasaki KVF650 Brute Force 4x4i
2006 Kawasaki KVF650 Brute Force 4x4i Camo
2005 Kawasaki KVF650D Brute Force 4x4
2006 Kawasaki KVF650D Brute Force 4x4
2007 Kawasaki KVF650D Brute Force 4x4
2008 Kawasaki KVF650D Brute Force 4x4
2009 Kawasaki KVF650D Brute Force 4x4
2005 Kawasaki KVF650E Brute Force 4x4 Camo
2006 Kawasaki KVF650E Brute Force 4x4 Camo
2007 Kawasaki KVF650E Brute Force 4x4 Camo
2008 Kawasaki KVF650E Brute Force 4x4 Camo
2009 Kawasaki KVF650E Brute Force 4x4 Camo
2006 Kawasaki KVF650F Brute Force 4x4i
2007 Kawasaki KVF650F Brute Force 4x4i
2008 Kawasaki KVF650F Brute Force 4x4i
2009 Kawasaki KVF650F Brute Force 4x4i
2006 Kawasaki KVF650G Brute Force 4x4i Camo
2007 Kawasaki KVF650G Brute Force 4x4i Camo
2008 Kawasaki KVF650G Brute Force 4x4i Camo
2009 Kawasaki KVF650G Brute Force 4x4i Camo
2008 Kawasaki KVF650H Brute Force 4x4i Blue
2005 Kawasaki KVF750A Brute Force 4x4i
2006 Kawasaki KVF750A Brute Force 4x4i
2007 Kawasaki KVF750A Brute Force 4x4i
2008 Kawasaki KVF750A Brute Force 4x4i
2005 Kawasaki KVF750B Brute Force 4x4i Camo
2006 Kawasaki KVF750B Brute Force 4x4i Camo
2007 Kawasaki KVF750B Brute Force 4x4i Camo
2006 Kawasaki KVF750C Brute Force 4x4i
2007 Kawasaki KVF750D Brute Force 4x4i NRA


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Oh Sweet ! Thanks Bro..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

just found what i want to get next


----------

